# All grown up, but still just as crazy



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Took a few new pictures of my boy a few days ago and happened to compare them to a picture from a few months ago, and I couldn't believe the difference!

His coloring is sooo much lighter now, and he just looks older. I'm still in shock he's changed so much. I didn't even realize it until I compared pictures!









Here's the full size picture of him right now...









Crazy paws!









And... his personality in a nutshell! Still the same as the day I brought him home.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh your photography and post processing is absolutely stunning! I very much admire that. Duke is incredibly handsome as well, and no doubt will continue to become more so as he matures  Hope you share photos of him more frequently!!

ALSO, I have to ask - where did you get his collar? It's gorgeous!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Crazy dog, just add snow!

He's gorgeous. There's definitely a sense of definition and refinement in the adult Duke as opposed to the older puppy Duke.


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Equinox said:


> Oh your photography and post processing is absolutely stunning! I very much admire that. Duke is incredibly handsome as well, and no doubt will continue to become more so as he matures  Hope you share photos of him more frequently!!
> 
> ALSO, I have to ask - where did you get his collar? It's gorgeous!


Thanks so much!! Your photography is amazing as well! I actually just purchased the 85mm f/1.8 lens and can't wait to test it out, so expect more pictures soon.

His collar is from Karma Collars. It's The Legend collar with the martingale option. I absolutely love it and am sooo glad I decided to splurge on it!



Amaryllis said:


> Crazy dog, just add snow!
> 
> He's gorgeous. There's definitely a sense of definition and refinement in the adult Duke as opposed to the older puppy Duke.


Thanks! The snow definitely brings out his extra crazy side!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

mudypony said:


> Thanks so much!! Your photography is amazing as well! I actually just purchased the 85mm f/1.8 lens and can't wait to test it out, so expect more pictures soon.
> 
> His collar is from Karma Collars. It's The Legend collar with the martingale option. I absolutely love it and am sooo glad I decided to splurge on it!


GREAT choices on both counts!!! My 85mm f/1.8 is my favorite lens, I put it away for a while in favor of my 50mm f/1.4, but brought it out again and wow!! There's no competing with that quality. What gear do you usually use? Not that I need to buy new lenses... 

Karma Collars is my favorite as well, btw. Got The Sparta from them for my GSD over the summer and the quality is amazing. Plus Amy is very lovely to work with - I'll be buying from them again eventually and may have to check out the martingale option! Duke looks incredibly handsome in that collar.


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Equinox said:


> GREAT choices on both counts!!! My 85mm f/1.8 is my favorite lens, I put it away for a while in favor of my 50mm f/1.4, but brought it out again and wow!! There's no competing with that quality. What gear do you usually use? Not that I need to buy new lenses...
> 
> Karma Collars is my favorite as well, btw. Got The Sparta from them for my GSD over the summer and the quality is amazing. Plus Amy is very lovely to work with - I'll be buying from them again eventually and may have to check out the martingale option! Duke looks incredibly handsome in that collar.


I'm SOOO EXCITED about the new lens! I've heard wonderful things about it and can't wait to try it out. Just have to wait for a bit warmer weather, darn Michigan winters!

I'm currently shooting with a Canon Mark 5D II. I upgraded to that from an old Rebel XSi about two years ago, and it was the best thing I've ever done! 

I only have two lenses, not included my new one!, and they are the Canon 50mm f/1.8 and the Tamron 24-70 f/2.8 (http://www.amazon.com/Tamron-24-70m...d=1423227918&sr=8-1&keywords=tamron+24-70+2.8). Both are wonderful lenses, but I tend to use the Tamron more because of how versatile it is. I love it for portraits, and basically every photo on my photography page is taken with the Tamron (https://www.facebook.com/brickensphotography). 

Karma Collars is AWESOME! Amy was amazing to work with and made sure I got exactly what I wanted. I was actually debating between the Legend collar and the Sparta collar. I just ended up going with the cheaper one, haha! The martingale option is the best! It's so easy to slip on and off, and it's great for dogs that might have spastic moments on the leash and slip their collars, something Duke is guilty of...


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

much more wiser  beautiful boy, awesome pictures


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

What a gorgeous dog! What is he a mix of?


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

mudypony said:


> I'm SOOO EXCITED about the new lens! I've heard wonderful things about it and can't wait to try it out. Just have to wait for a bit warmer weather, darn Michigan winters!
> 
> I'm currently shooting with a Canon Mark 5D II. I upgraded to that from an old Rebel XSi about two years ago, and it was the best thing I've ever done!
> 
> ...


Please post photos once you get the 85mm, I really like your photography and post processing and can't wait to see  Very, very cool that you shoot with a 5D Mark II. I have Nikon (D7000) and only got my first DSLR 2 1/2 years ago, but lately I've been itching to upgrade. I've been able to talk myself out of it though, just going to focus on glass whenever I can afford it  

I've actually almost bought the Tamron 24-70mm f/2.8 on several occasions!! It came recommended by a photographer friend (she used to post on this forum, actually  ). I've just never been able to find a good copy locally, but sometimes wish I had a fixed aperture midrange zoom. Really love your photos, your portraits are wonderful! 

I think you made a great choice with the Legend, it gives Duke such an old school classy look. I like The Sparta on Trent but that's because he's a bit of a brute


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

PatriciafromCO said:


> much more wiser  beautiful boy, awesome pictures


Thanks sooo much!



jade5280 said:


> What a gorgeous dog! What is he a mix of?


Thanks! He's probably a Heinz 57 mutt haha! I started a thread a while back asking what people thought he was, and the general conclusion is Plott Hound/Mountain Cur/Ridgeback mix with most likely a few other breeds thrown in for good measure.



Equinox said:


> Please post photos once you get the 85mm, I really like your photography and post processing and can't wait to see  Very, very cool that you shoot with a 5D Mark II. I have Nikon (D7000) and only got my first DSLR 2 1/2 years ago, but lately I've been itching to upgrade. I've been able to talk myself out of it though, just going to focus on glass whenever I can afford it
> 
> I've actually almost bought the Tamron 24-70mm f/2.8 on several occasions!! It came recommended by a photographer friend (she used to post on this forum, actually  ). I've just never been able to find a good copy locally, but sometimes wish I had a fixed aperture midrange zoom. Really love your photos, your portraits are wonderful!
> 
> I think you made a great choice with the Legend, it gives Duke such an old school classy look. I like The Sparta on Trent but that's because he's a bit of a brute


I'll be sure to post pictures once the lens arrives! It's so tempting to upgrade, both camera bodies and lenses! Someday, I'd love to have the Mark 5D III and the 70-200 f/4. I can dream, right?

The Tamron is much nicer than I though it would be! It's the main lens I use right now. The zoom is really handy, especially when shooting moving subjects (aka -- dogs!).

I'm happy I went with the Legend it really suits him! Trent looks awesome in the Sparta collar! He's definitely a brute haha!


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Thought I'd post a few more pictures of mr. crazy himself... 
(ordered from oldest to most recent)


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

mudypony said:


> Took a few new pictures of my boy a few days ago and happened to compare them to a picture from a few months ago, and I couldn't believe the difference!
> 
> His coloring is sooo much lighter now, and he just looks older. I'm still in shock he's changed so much. I didn't even realize it until I compared pictures!
> 
> ...


that last picture is hilarious oh my goodness. awesome dog.


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Tyler_X said:


> that last picture is hilarious oh my goodness. awesome dog.


Thanks! That picture describes him perfectly; he's such a nut! He was trying to tell me there was a squirrel off in woods haha


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

He's gorgeous. Great pics!


----------

